# Grand MA onPC Sound input



## IanScott (Dec 11, 2013)

I have Grand MA onPC running and I can only receive audio with the microphone on the laptop. How do you choose a different audio input?

Thanks


----------



## StNic54 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a newer addition to the MA software - so new that the help file still says 'it's coming soon'. I looked at ma-share.net and didn't see anything useful either, so your best bet is to email MA Lighting. Everything I've read points to just one input.


----------



## wolfman005 (Dec 12, 2013)

Maybe change your laptops default input device?


----------



## IanScott (Dec 19, 2013)

wolfman005 said:


> Maybe change your laptops default input device?


Ill try that, didn't think of that thanks


----------



## melany (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi!
Did you find a way to choose the audio input in MA2 onPC? I'd like to use multiple audio sources as a trigger and the selection by frequencies is not enough in this case. 
Now I'm still using the sound card of the computer but going to get an external one to avoid the delay. Do you have any suggestions? Do you really get rid of the delay with an external card?

Thanks!


----------

